# Onkyo TXsr606 and iPod



## atticus5176 (Feb 11, 2009)

I have an iPod connected through the tape input. Are there any particular settings that are best for this? When I was reading reviews and contemplating the purchase of this receiver one of the positives was that it allegedly improved the quality of MP3 playback. Any advice? Right now I have it set for all speaker stereo, but the quality of CD's is markedly better. 

Bob


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Set the volume on your ipod to about75-90%, then adjust your Onkyo to pure direct stereo, or Dolby Pro Logic II music if you want surround, and you should be all set.


----------



## atticus5176 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks - much appreciated! There is supposed to be some kind of music optimizer software on this receiver to help MP3's sound better. Will these settings trigger that?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

atticus5176 said:


> When I was reading reviews and contemplating the purchase of this receiver one of the positives was that it allegedly improved the quality of MP3 playback. Any advice? Right now I have it set for all speaker stereo, but the quality of CD's is markedly better.


I don't own any Onkyo AVR, mine is the Yamaha RXV2700 and I have the option "2/7 channel enhanced", what it does is to improve the audio from any source (including MP3's) ...Do you have the same option???

Did you read the manual to see if you need to setup something to improve the MP3 quality??? ...:huh:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Are you using the Onkyo iPod dock or are you just plugging into the headphone jack of the iPod? I believe that the so called improvement of playback quality is only if you used the Onkyo iPod dock and that fully depends on the original quality of the mp3 files.


----------



## atticus5176 (Feb 11, 2009)

I was using the headphone plug in. I have a non-Onkyo dock and will give that a shot with the settings that have been suggested here.


----------

